# How to make a monitor display everything in negative?



## 303

I want my monitor to display everything in negative. How might I be able to do it?

I have sensitive eyes, and I would rather read white text on black background...
For example, here is a negative image of google search page:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Praetor

Control Panel --> Display --> Appearance
You can either goto advanced and configure the colors or use a preset


----------



## timtheenchanteruk

an easier way to do it is to use the acsessibility wizard, choose the option that says "i am blind or have difficulty seeing things on my computer screen" this gives you 4 differant negative & high contrast colour scheams, it works with most M/S programs and some others, it even gives black paper in word which most dont!.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lax

Wow, I actually might start using that setting for normal page browsing, so much easier on the eyes at 2AM.


----------



## Praetor

> Wow, I actually might start using that setting for normal page browsing, so much easier on the eyes at 2AM.


Just get red sunglases


----------



## 303

Thanks for the comments guys, 

I was aware you could change the appearance that way, but it does not change everything to negative, only stuff in windows.

For example when I broswe this forum I would like to see:
http://members.optushome.com.au/ronneberg/seija/computerforum.gif

I want everything that is sent to the monitor to appear as a negative image.

I was thinking there might be a way by installing a new color scheme/ICN file

Control panel->display->"settings" tab->advanced->Color management->add

but I don't know how to create/get an ICN file that would create a negative image.


----------

